# Fuel Availability- South LA



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was planning (well, daydreaming about anyway) a multi-day rig trip that would involve fishing our way around from Dorsey Canyon to some of the floaters off of South Pass, LA. Coming in from South Pass, is Venice the first opportunity for diesel or are there other locations further downstream that would be available to the public (Pilot Town, Port Eads)? What about out of Southwest Pass?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe port eads is now closed and the pass is pretty shallow when we came threw it on Easter only about 4-5ft.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

That's good info to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> Believe port eads is now closed and the pass is pretty shallow when we came threw it on Easter only about 4-5ft.


I think you are correct.

It was about 2' when i was there a few weeks ago. 

I believe they are dredging it out next month.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Is navigation information for the pass provided by the USCG or by the USACE?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

It should be in the uscg notice to Mariners


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I called myself looking but I didn't see anything in the latest USCG LNM or on the current NOAA ENC about South Pass.

I did see a notice on the Port Eads website that they were closed due to the South Pass channel conditions.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

So, it sounds like the first available fuel would be Venice via Southwest Pass then if approaching from the south.

Any idea if Port Eads will reopen once the channel has been dredged?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

That is what I was told.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------

